# Request: Real Life Villains of ENWorld



## jmucchiello (May 23, 2006)

That thread was so much fun, now that it's closed, how about archiving it?

(Oh and if one of you could merge this post into that thread I'd be most amused as it would be one of the few non-moderator postings in the thread.  )


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2006)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> (Oh and if one of you could merge this post into that thread I'd be most amused as it would be one of the few non-moderator postings in the thread.  )



I would, but that thread is closed so NO ONE CAN POST IN IT!

Not that you can tell.

Hmmph.


----------



## blargney the second (May 23, 2006)

That thread is pretty funny


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I would, but that thread is closed so NO ONE CAN POST IN IT!
> 
> Not that you can tell.
> 
> Hmmph.



I, for one, cannot post in that thread. :\


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I, for one, cannot post in that thread.



When one of those good-for-nothing "mods" moves it to your forum, you will!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 24, 2006)

I think Piratecat is great! He's FAR better than those other mods!  They smell, and Piratecat is way better then THEY are.  Especially than Nemmerle, who is nothing more than a gambado in disguise. Ptui. Or Pie-lore-hole. What's up with HIM?

In fact, I declare a Piratecat revolution! Viva el Gato de Pirata!


----------



## guedo79 (May 24, 2006)

Yes yes.  Revolution! Mutiny!

We shall all become mods and they shall be forced to be puny users.  That will teach them to abuse their power.


----------



## Pielorinho (May 24, 2006)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Yes yes.  Revolution! Mutiny!
> 
> We shall all become mods and they shall be forced to be puny users.  That will teach them to abuse their power.



The funny thing is, between noon and one on Wednesdays, there's a glitch in the board that lets anyone act as a mod:  you can edit posts, ban people, and so forth.  It's just kind of hard to find the controls.

Crap, was I not supposed to tell them that?

Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2006)

Thornir, you had a typo in your post.  I fixed it for you.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 24, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Thornir, you had a typo in your post.  I fixed it for you.



Thank you, Master Piratecat! You're my bestest buddy. When the revolution finally occurs, I'll gladly hold that grammar-criticizing Hypersmurf up against the wall for you. But first, let me buy you a beer and mow your lawn!

I know, I know. It's very generous of me.  But you're worth it.


----------



## Umbran (May 24, 2006)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> That will teach them to abuse their power.




What, you don't think we know how to abuse it well enough, that we need lessons?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Violence inherent in the system!



*Kills Thornir Alekeg and takes his stuff.*


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2006)

Hey now, don't do that! He offered to mow my lawn.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2006)

Oops.
*Animates Dead Thornir Alekeg into a skeleton, and hands the skeleton a lawnmower*
I think that's better. Besides, he won't tire this way.


----------



## guedo79 (May 24, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> What, you don't think we know how to abuse it well enough, that we need lessons?




Listen, strange brits distributin' usernames is a fine basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a sensible oligarchy, as part of an aquatic feline ceremony.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2006)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic feline ceremony.



You want them to test their... supreme _executive_ power?


----------



## el-remmen (May 24, 2006)

HOLY CRAP ON A STICK!  I just noticed my new custom title!

PIRATECAT! YOU ARE A DIRTY RAT!!!!!   YOU ARE LOWER THAN AN ASSASSIN BUG STEEPED IN A STUNJELLY!


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2006)

Awwww! Iz da widdle gambado ANGWY? Will he spwing? Spwing, widdle fella, spwing!

Heh heh... that's been there for _days._  That'll teach you to avoid a ban!

Besides, everyone knows that Henry is the cooler Admin. I'm just emulating his style because it's so friggin' awesome.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 25, 2006)

"Anarchy is the sure consequence of tyranny; for no power that is not limited by laws can ever be protected by them."  -John Milton


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Awwww! Iz da widdle gambado ANGWY? Will he spwing? Spwing, widdle fella, spwing!
> 
> Heh heh... that's been there for _days._  That'll teach you to avoid a ban!




*Thwaps PirateCat with a wet noodle. 

Mods should be more adult you know. Rolemodels of propriety and all that. 

*Hands him some catnip and shoos him off to the circus so he can do the rumba with. Well. Some images are just too non grandma friendly if ya know what I mean.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 25, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Awwww! Iz da widdle gambado ANGWY? Will he spwing? Spwing, widdle fella, spwing!




Don't feel too bad, Rem.  He talks to the dogs this way too.  At least they can bite him in the leg.


----------



## Piratecat (May 25, 2006)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP ON A STICK!  I just noticed my new custom title!
> 
> PIRATECAT! YOU ARE A DIRTY RAT!!!!!   YOU ARE LOWER THAN AN ASSASSIN BUG STEEPED IN A STUNJELLY!



I.

Hate.

You.

How come I can't change it, you SOB?


----------



## guedo79 (May 26, 2006)

What's a Bunyip?


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 26, 2006)

Piratecat's new title is a lie and a shame. Everyone knows all bunyips are lovable.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Umbran (May 26, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Piratecat's new title is a lie and a shame. Everyone knows all bunyips are lovable.




Whatever species he is, Piratecat is unique among them


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2006)

Like bullywugs, bunyips are a lame-o monster from the 1e Fiend Folio. 

And let it be stated for the record that I liked my old title better!


----------



## Darkness (May 26, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> And let it be stated for the record that *I liked my old title better!*



 Grognard.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 26, 2006)

Could be worse, honey.  You could be a nilbog.


----------



## Umbran (May 26, 2006)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> You could be a nilbog.




Always has been a bit contrary...


----------



## diaglo (May 26, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Always has been a bit contrary...





check his hook. i bet he has one of those rings on it.


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2006)

Ahh.. But if I had a username, it would be Twitchier Than Thou. Because that's what happens when Enworld goes down.... I get twitchy....


----------

